# No power, key sticks



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Have you replaced the Negative Battery Cable yet? Check the Mfg Date on the white part # tag.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Crocodile (Aug 11, 2016)

No I have not swapped out the negative batt cable, YET. I'll be doing it today though. 

Thank you for the reply!

Croc


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Crocodile said:


> No I have not swapped out the negative batt cable, YET. I'll be doing it today though.
> 
> Thank you for the reply!
> 
> Croc


Freebe on Chevys dime with your low mileage.

Rob


----------



## Crocodile (Aug 11, 2016)

Robby said:


> Freebe on Chevys dime with your low mileage.
> 
> Rob


I hope so, and I really dig your optimism! Honestly though, I've been less than satisfied with Chevys willingness to cover things on their dime. 

Fingers crossed on this one :up:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Crocodile said:


> I hope so, and I really dig your optimism! Honestly though, I've been less than satisfied with Chevys willingness to cover things on their dime.
> 
> Fingers crossed on this one :up:


Look up 'Special Coverage #14311, Negative Battery Cable'........print and show dealer if you get any pushback.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Freebe on Chevys dime with your low mileage.


True, but you still have to deal with the dealer.

On my last visit, it took me a week to schedule it. I took the car in at 7:30AM (my appointment time) and they still had to keep it overnight - for a water outlet.

Depending on the local dealer, I can certainly see why some might choose to be out of pocket for a cable.


----------



## Crocodile (Aug 11, 2016)

Back from my local dealer... LBJ Chevy ... 
wire has been swapped out, and hopefully good as new, or maybe better than it was :wink: 

they made pretty quick work of it. Dropped it off yesterday, got it back about 30 min ago. I was a tad pushy... I get that way. But they tolerated me and got me turned around; no charge. Can't complain. 

I truly appreciate you good folks for chiming in and pointing me in the right direction

all the best 
Croc


----------

